# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میشه این دوتا با هم؟؟؟ پزشکی و روانشناسی!!

## mohi.goli

سلام دوستان یه سوالی برام پیش اومده
ایا میشه دو رشته رو همزمان تحصیل کرد؟ مثلا روانشناسی و پزشکی 
مثلا یکیش دولتی یکیش آزاد یا پیام نور؟
بر فرض من الان دارم روانشناسی آزاد میخونم و اگه پزشکی دولتی قبول شم مجبورم از روانشناسی انصراف بدم؟

----------


## Promise

میشه ولی کلاسا باهم تداخل پیدا می کنن
و خود رشته ی پزشکی اونقدی سخت هست که شما نمیتونی زمانی واسه ی خوندن رشته ی دوم پیدا کنی

----------


## mohi.goli

> میشه ولی کلاسا باهم تداخل پیدا می کنن
> و خود رشته ی پزشکی اونقدی سخت هست که شما نمیتونی زمانی واسه ی خوندن رشته ی دوم پیدا کنی


اگه بحث سختی رشته و هندل کردنش رو در نظر نگیریم از لحاظ قانونی امکانپذیره؟ اخه من شنیده بودم امکان تحصیل همزمان برداشته شده

----------


## Promise

> اگه بحث سختی رشته و هندل کردنش رو در نظر نگیریم از لحاظ قانونی امکانپذیره؟ اخه من شنیده بودم امکان تحصیل همزمان برداشته شده


اینجا رو بخون:
https://m-ganji.com/تحصيل‌-همزمان‌-در-دو-رشته‌-تحصيلي‌/

----------


## Saeed79

آره میشه ولی باید جزو استعداد ی درخشان باشی
که شرایطش رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ کشوری ، المپیاد های دانشجویی یا دانش اموزیه ...
با هم دیگه ۳۰ واحد میتونی برداری (۳۰ واحد توی یک ترم واقعا ترسناکه  :Yahoo (4):  )
توی سنوات تحصیلی رشته اصلیت(پزشکی) باید رشته دومت هم تموم کنی
منم میخواستم برم تو فکرش دیدم واقعا سنگینه و بیخیال شدم ...

----------


## mohi.goli

> آره میشه ولی باید جزو استعداد ی درخشان باشی
> که شرایطش رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ کشوری ، المپیاد های دانشجویی یا دانش اموزیه ...
> با هم دیگه ۳۰ واحد میتونی برداری (۳۰ واحد توی یک ترم واقعا ترسناکه  )
> توی سنوات تحصیلی رشته اصلیت(پزشکی) باید رشته دومت هم تموم کنی
> منم میخواستم برم تو فکرش دیدم واقعا سنگینه و بیخیال شدم ...


خوب اخه شنیده بودم همزمان میشه یه رشته دولتس و یدونه هم پیام نور یا ازاد خوند 
جزو استعداد درخشان که نیستم :/
اما روانشناسی علاقمه و پزشکی رو به خاطر امرار معاش دارم واسش تلاش میکنم و اینکه ۳۰ واحد بشه رو میدونم که میتونم از پسش بر بیام

----------


## Rafolin403

> خوب اخه شنیده بودم همزمان میشه یه رشته دولتس و یدونه هم پیام نور یا ازاد خوند 
> جزو استعداد درخشان که نیستم :/
> اما روانشناسی علاقمه و پزشکی رو به خاطر امرار معاش دارم واسش تلاش میکنم و اینکه ۳۰ واحد بشه رو میدونم که میتونم از پسش بر بیام


پزشکی باعث امرار معاش نمیشه
(پزشکی یعنی ۷ سال دستم تو جیب بابا) بعدشم بخور نمیر طرح بگذرون بعدشم بدبختی بکش واسه تخصص بعدشم ماهی یه تومن بگیر واسه دستیاریه...

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان یه سوالی برام پیش اومده
> ایا میشه دو رشته رو همزمان تحصیل کرد؟ مثلا روانشناسی و پزشکی 
> مثلا یکیش دولتی یکیش آزاد یا پیام نور؟
> بر فرض من الان دارم روانشناسی آزاد میخونم و اگه پزشکی دولتی ثبول شم مجبورم از روانشناسی انصراب بدم؟


دو تا رشته همزمان میشه ولی شرایط داره اینجوری نیست که پزشکی و روان رو با هم بخونی
تحصیل همزمان با پزشکی میتونه mph یا md.phd یا ارشد اموزش پزشکی و تازگیا شنیدم phd طب سنتی باشه که اونم شرایط داره معدل بالا و فعالیت های پژوهشی
مثلا ارشد اموزش پزشکی حتما باید مدال اور المپیاد دانشجویی باشی اونم طلا برای سایر حیطه و طلا نقره برنز برای المپیاد اموزش پزشکی
در مورد سوال دوم بله باید انصراف بدید

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_اون روزی که بشه پزشکی و روانشناسی رو با هم خوند جشن اخرته منه !!!حتی جملشم قشنگه

اما خب من شنیدم که نمیشه 
و برای سوال دومتم بله 
باید انصراف بدی_

----------


## samar_98

*شما پزشکی رو اول قبول شو بعد راجع بهش صحبت میکنیم.*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


پزشکی باعث امرار معاش نمیشه
(پزشکی یعنی ۷ سال دستم تو جیب بابا) بعدشم بخور نمیر طرح بگذرون بعدشم بدبختی بکش واسه تخصص بعدشم ماهی یه تومن بگیر واسه دستیاریه...


ماهی یه تومن پوله وسه دانشجو هایه سال اخره طرح هم کم پولی نمیگیری ب عمومی هم هرچقدر احمق هم باشی میتونی تو درمانگاهو...کار پیدا کنی با درامد بیشتر از 80 درصد جامعه بعد تخصص هم ماهی یه میلیون نمیگیری بدترین تخصص رو هم بگیری یه بیست برابر بیشتر از این یه تومنیه که تو میگی  باز یچیری خوندن واسه درامد بعد 25 26 سالگی بهتر از هیچی نخوندن واسه درامد 18 تا 90 سالگی که جمعش دو سال یه متخصصم نمیشه_

----------


## mohi.goli

> _اون روزی که بشه پزشکی و روانشناسی رو با هم خوند جشن اخرته منه !!!حتی جملشم قشنگه
> 
> اما خب من شنیدم که نمیشه 
> و برای سوال دومتم بله 
> باید انصراف بدی_


حیف واقعا ...
البته روانپزشکی رو واسه همین گذاشتن : )
ایشالا که بهش برسیم ♡

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


حیف واقعا ...
البته روانپزشکی رو واسه همین گذاشتن : )
ایشالا که بهش برسیم ♡



نه من روانپزشکی رو دوس ندارم 
اما درس هاش خیلی جذابن خیلی ....
شغل خیلی حساسیه 
داماد ما روانشناس بالین هستش ارشد بالین گرفته
واقعا کار بیمارستان اعصاب و روان وحشتناکه
وقتی تعریف میکنه هرکسی نمیتونه کشش داشته باشه 


هوففف ادم دلش میخواد دوباره ی سر به درساش بزنه
مثل انتقال مثبت ، مبحث جذابیه ❤
اما چیزی به زیبایی روانکاوی نیست !!_

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa



ماهی یه تومن پوله وسه دانشجو هایه سال اخره طرح هم کم پولی نمیگیری ب عمومی هم هرچقدر احمق هم باشی میتونی تو درمانگاهو...کار پیدا کنی با درامد بیشتر از 80 درصد جامعه بعد تخصص هم ماهی یه میلیون نمیگیری بدترین تخصص رو هم بگیری یه بیست برابر بیشتر از این یه تومنیه که تو میگی  باز یچیری خوندن واسه درامد بعد 25 26 سالگی بهتر از هیچی نخوندن واسه درامد 18 تا 90 سالگی که جمعش دو سال یه متخصصم نمیشه


هیچکس نمیتونه بگه پزشکا چقدر درآمد دارن،باید حتما وارد بازار کار شد
با یه دکتر عمومی خانوم صحبت میکردم میگفت روزی ۳ ساعت تونسته کار پیدا کنه ماهی ۳ تومن،زیبا نیست؟(نگید بره تخصص بگیره و فلان شاید دلش نخواسته،با مدرک حرف میزد)
یه دکتر عمومی دیگه ام میشناسم تو ۳ حوزه زیبایی-داخلی-اطفال ماهی ۱۵ تومن تو ۵ ساعت
ولی اونجور که من دیدم اکثر فارغ التحصیلا دنبال اینن از اول پول میلیاردی در بیارن
مورد اولی که گفتم رو هم رفته ۳ سالم کار نکرده طوری که نسخه نویسی داره یادش میره
علاقه که نباشه همینه متاسفانه*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




هیچکس نمیتونه بگه پزشکا چقدر درآمد دارن،باید حتما وارد بازار کار شد
با یه دکتر عمومی خانوم صحبت میکردم میگفت روزی ۳ ساعت تونسته کار پیدا کنه ماهی ۳ تومن،زیبا نیست؟(نگید بره تخصص بگیره و فلان شاید دلش نخواسته،با مدرک حرف میزد)
یه دکتر عمومی دیگه ام میشناسم تو ۳ حوزه زیبایی-داخلی-اطفال ماهی ۱۵ تومن تو ۵ ساعت
ولی اونجور که من دیدم اکثر فارغ التحصیلا دنبال اینن از اول پول میلیاردی در بیارن
مورد اولی که گفتم رو هم رفته ۳ سالم کار نکرده طوری که نسخه نویسی داره یادش میره
علاقه که نباشه همینه متاسفانه


وا خوب منطقی 3 ساعت کار پزشک عمومی سه تومن پول خوبی هم هست واسه این میزان کار من قبول دارم همون اول میلیاردی پول دراوردن مسخرس طرف باید زحمت بکشه من یکی ازداییام پزشکه زن داییم هم پزشکه جفتشون اول کارشون پاشدن رفتن حاشیه تهران مطب زدن کار کردن از خونه پنجاه شصد متر خارج شهر الان ولنجک خونه گرفتن 300 متر جالبه الان دو ساله تو فکرشونه مطبو بیارن تهران پولشم دارن مطب بزنن ولی کارشون گرفته اونجا از همون اولم توقع نداشتن میلیاردی پول دربیارن پعد چهار پنج سال تلاش بعد فارغ التحصیلیشون به جایی رسیدن که اکثر جامعه تا اخر عمرشونم کار کنن نمیتونن برسن_

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان یه سوالی برام پیش اومده
> ایا میشه دو رشته رو همزمان تحصیل کرد؟ مثلا روانشناسی و پزشکی 
> مثلا یکیش دولتی یکیش آزاد یا پیام نور؟
> بر فرض من الان دارم روانشناسی آزاد میخونم و اگه پزشکی دولتی قبول شم مجبورم از روانشناسی انصراف بدم؟


راستی تخصص اعصاب و روان خیلی به رشته ی روانشناسی نزدیکه میتونی بری پزشکی به فکر اون تخصصه باشی کنارشم هرکتاب روانسناسی ای دلت خواس بخونی

----------


## Rafolin403

> _
> ماهی یه تومن پوله وسه دانشجو هایه سال اخره طرح هم کم پولی نمیگیری ب عمومی هم هرچقدر احمق هم باشی میتونی تو درمانگاهو...کار پیدا کنی با درامد بیشتر از 80 درصد جامعه بعد تخصص هم ماهی یه میلیون نمیگیری بدترین تخصص رو هم بگیری یه بیست برابر بیشتر از این یه تومنیه که تو میگی  باز یچیری خوندن واسه درامد بعد 25 26 سالگی بهتر از هیچی نخوندن واسه درامد 18 تا 90 سالگی که جمعش دو سال یه متخصصم نمیشه_


اینو یه پشت کنکوری متوجه نمیشه که بی پولی تا یازده سال یعنی چی... بعدشم یه متخصص در جا که راه نمیفته مشاوره هم پول داره اون مشاورای کله گنده به نظرت چقد درامد دارن کمتر از ۵۰ میلیون؟؟؟؟ حالا پاشو تو مشاوره بده جا وا میکنی بینشون؟؟؟ در عرض چن سال؟؟ با چقد هزینه و تبلیغات میتونی بهشون برسی؟؟؟  خیلیا فکر میکنن وقتی گفته میشه متخصص یعنی میلیاردر...!
پزشکی یعنی ۷ سال درس بخونی یعنی کشیکای طولانی و بی خوابی هایی که از زندگی پشیمونت میکنن... تازشم تو اون هفت سال درامدی نداری که خرج خودتو بدی بعدش دو راه داری یا بمونی پزشک عمومی که خب مردم به نام دکتر سرماخوردگی میشناسنت... یا که بری تخصص بگیری تخصص یعنی ۵ سال باز دستیاری... دستیاری یعنی دکتر بالا سریت واسه خودش یکیو گیر اورده همه کاراشو بندازه گردنش... پولشو اون میگیره خرکاریش گردن تو... حقوقتم تو این خرکاریا یه تومنه! یه تومن واقعا میخواد چیکار کنه واست؟؟؟  راستیییی اگه تخصص قبول بشی چون امتحان تخصص بین دکتراس یعنی کسایی که خودشون ته درس خوندنن...!
دوازده سال از عمرت گذشته و حداقل سی سالتم شده تازه باید طرح بگذرونی... طرحتم تموم شد وارد عرصه ای میشی که تو شهر کوچیک جواب نمیده چون مردمش فکر میکنن اگه حالیت بود اونجا مطب نمیزدی اگرم بری شهر بزرگ اونقده بی نام و نشونی که کسی جرات نمیکنه بیاد سمتت چون تازه کاری ترجیح میدن سه ماه تو نوبت اون دکتر معروفه بمونن ولی نیان فردا پیش تو ویزیت شن... تا جون بگیری و کارت اثبات شه حداقل یه ۵ سالی لازمه که اون وقت تازه شدی ۳۷_۳۸!!!

راستشو بخوای تو دوازده سال بزاری پای یه پیج اینستاگرام بازدهیش همونقده
دوازده سال بزاری پای یادگیری یه حرفه بازم بازدهیش همینقده...
مشکل اینه کسی اونقد صبر و حوصله نداره بره سراغ یادگیری و پیشرفت... وگرنه با ۴ سال کار ازاد پولت واسه مشغول شدن به یه حرفه میرسه که بعدشم ۱۲ سال سرش وقت بزاری و توسعه ش بدی باز همینقد میشه ازش پول دراورد
نمیدونم چرا همه به پزشکی به چشم یه ماشین پولسازی نیگا میکنن

----------

